# Créer des boutons cliquables dans une signature mozilla....



## papadben (27 Mars 2016)

Salut à tous
Bon tout à fait novice (en fait j'en ai un paquet, mais aucun utile dans le cas présent ), je cherche à damer le pion aux_ m'a-tu-vu _la cellule info du boulot.
J'ai créé avec maintes difficultés une signature "cliquable" pour les réponses mail mais ces enfoirés ont cru bon d'ajouter en plus du site internet de la boite une adresse twitter.
Mon image d'origine est entièrement cliquable et redirige sur le site mais comment y ajouter un bouton qui permette d' aller sur le zozio bleu? (voire sur d'autres au cas où).
Précisions: messagerie mozilla pablo
Signature sous forme de formule HTML faisant référence à une image sur le bureau de mon poste.
Taille de l'image: environ celle d'une carte de visite.
Place de la signature : bas de page à gauche, en fin de message et avant le message auquel il est répondu...
Système au taf W7
Désolé de vous faire ch.... un jour comme aujourd'hui ou même comme demain ....
Bon, merci....

Au fait, si ce message n'est pas au bon endroit, vous pouvez le bouger.... (ha vous n'aviez pas besoin de mon autorisation?)


----------

